# when do combs start to turn red?



## somethingnicer

I got 4 hens (2 barred rock, 2 production red) a few weeks ago. They were about 13 weeks when I bought them. All of their combs seem to be small, but growing. I've red that pale combs are a sign of weakness or illness. All my birds seem really healthy, but have pale pink combs. When should I expect them to turn dark? Or should I be concerned?


----------



## DansChickens

When they "should " start laying there combs get redder I think


----------



## rob

yep, mine started going redder just before they started laying.


----------



## Bird_slave

You'll notice the pinkish combs in pullets that are not yet laying and also in hens that are in their molts and not laying. Your girls are still young, what? 16 weeks old or so?, so you should see the combs starting to red up soon.
The only time I really get concerned about a pale comb is in a hen that is laying, not molting and rather suddenly has a pink comb. That's when I sit up and pay closer attention to how she (or he, if a roo) is acting otherwise to assure that it's not a sign that they aren't feeling well.


----------



## Roslyn

Yes, that's a sign that you can look for eggs, when the legs lose their bright yellow and when the combs red up. As they mature the comb will lose it's color if they molt or go through a stressful period, other than that it's usually a sign they are sick.


----------

